# Erreur d'installation sur BOOTCAMP



## edtimousse (7 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

ce jour j'ai tenté à 3 reprises un installation de windows 10 du Boot Camp. a choques fois même résultat:





je suis en Sierra 10.12.6 avec 120G de DD, J'avais prévu de réserver 50GO pour Windows car j'ai un logiciel a installer ensuite. j'utilise le fichier ISO suivant (dispo sur le site officiel) de Mai 2019: WIN10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso

Si vous avez une idée du soucis je suis preneur.

merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2019)

edtimousse a dit:


> je suis en Sierra 10.12.6 avec 120G de DD, J'avais prévu de réserver 50GO pour Windows


Avec une taille de SSD de 120 Go, pour moi ce n'est pas jouable, d'autant plus que tu souhaites réserver 50 Go. Déjà, quelle place reste-t-il de disponible dans ton tout, tout, tout,  petit SSD ?

Ca va te refroidir, mais voilà officiellement ce que préconise Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...donc tu es très loin du compte minimal.


----------

